# Hybrid Radios



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

This Post includes a hybrid version of the 4.0.2 and 4.0.3 Radios for the galaxy nexus. The radios are provided by Razorloves and recompiled by Ready5.

Check out his thread HERE


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this the individual radios or a CWM flashable zip? I'm looking at it from my phone so I can't tell.

Posted using my G-Nexus LTE on RootzWiki!


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

ronaldramsayii said:


> Is this the individual radios or a CWM flashable zip? I'm looking at it from my phone so I can't tell.
> 
> Posted using my G-Nexus LTE on RootzWiki!


Flash in CWM


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Flashed and will test for a coupe days then report.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

theidoctor said:


> ------Can we move this thread to the CDMA thread? Not developer forum ------


Just to be clear, you want this in the general forum?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome, so I assume you got the combo working?

I think I read a while back that using a combo wasn't working for some people. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Since OP didn't post an MD5 - I got - 0D2ED8C22FDE758D7EB057CF98D50C2E

Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Since OP didn't post an MD5 - I got - 0D2ED8C22FDE758D7EB057CF98D50C2E
> Didn't check md5 but flashed about 45mins ago and seems like I have at least as good if not better signal.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?


Sorry for the reply in quote. 
Face palm 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Works great. The 4g 3g hand off is a lot better!


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Since OP didn't post an MD5 - I got - 0D2ED8C22FDE758D7EB057CF98D50C2E Can anyone else confirm?


same md5 here


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Since OP didn't post an MD5 - I got - 0D2ED8C22FDE758D7EB057CF98D50C2E
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?


Same


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Does this update your boot loader as well like it did in other cwm packages ?

Thanks to everyone who posted md5, I'm about to flash 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

What do you mean by handoff of 3g/4g?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

I think he means when switching from 3G to 4G. Technically, eHRPD hands off between 1X and LTE.


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

samsuck said:


> Since OP didn't post an MD5 - I got - 0D2ED8C22FDE758D7EB057CF98D50C2E
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?


Ma bad guys. 0d2ed8c22fde758d7eb057cf98d50c2e is the correct check-sum. My day started off with me not putting a k-cup or a coffee mug into the Keurig...all downhill from there...

Let me know if anyone is getting improved 3g---> 4g handoffs. VZW re configuring eHRPD network over the next few months in anticipation for increased 4g device usage... I expect another radio package to drop in March to reflect the changes.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

ready5 said:


> This is just the radio, no bootloader.


thanks for answering


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

In case anyone who has never done this is wondering, don't panic when it stays stuck at "writing cdma radio" for a while lol

Oh, and in case I want to go back, I have a CWM package of the 4.0.2 radio that include the bootloader, is that safe to flash back even if I'm on the same bootloader?

Sorry for the newb questions


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, and can someone confirm the baseband?

Im showing I515.09 V.Ek05/I515.EK04

can anyone confirm after flashing this?


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

part of me really wants to try this out, but part of me is very apprehensive. let me ask you guys some qustions.

does a nandroid restore the radios? in case these don't work?

I have read that flashing the same baseband twice will brick a phone. So when going from 4.0.3 radios, i'm flashing the 4.0.3 LTE radio again...any issues? is anyone coming from 4.0.3 and done this already? What about when going back to stock 4.0.2, flashing the 4.0.2 cdma radio again?

Does this improve reception at all? My handoffs are already pretty good with 4.0.3 though I do whish it would stay in 4g longer without dropping down to 3g. But reception could stand to be improved. Would I get any benefits from this combo?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Can confirm that hand offs are much improved ! Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> part of me really wants to try this out, but part of me is very apprehensive. let me ask you guys some qustions.
> 
> does a nandroid restore the radios? in case these don't work?
> 
> ...


Nandroid doesn't restore radio's...just rom data.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> part of me really wants to try this out, but part of me is very apprehensive. let me ask you guys some qustions.
> 
> does a nandroid restore the radios? in case these don't work?
> 
> ...


that's the issues I am having before I flash I gotta know too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> Does this improve reception at all? My handoffs are already pretty good with 4.0.3 though I do whish it would stay in 4g longer without dropping down to 3g. But reception could stand to be improved. Would I get any benefits from this combo?


+1 this


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Ryezen said:


> +1 this


For some MAYBE but not likely. I didn't gain any reception at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

If you want to know if the reception is better or the handoffs are quicker or whatever whatever, flash it. If it's not better, flash the other ones back on. Simple as that.

EDIT: Also, just an FYI to anyone that hasn't flashed radios in CWM before; they do take longer to flash than you'd expect. It almost seems like it gets stuck and freezes. Just leave it and it'll go through successfully.


----------



## mattyg151 (Jun 13, 2011)

Think I'll load this up today and give it a try. Sounds very promising for handoffs. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

The handoff definitely better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteQwill (Nov 2, 2011)

Works great! Hand off is nice.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

For anyone who was expressing worry over flashing this radio, if it'll make you feel better, download the 4.0.2 and/or 4.0.3 radios also, and keep them on your phone with this one. You can grab them from this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

This is great, the handshake is awesome, it used to take for ever for the handshake for me. Service is the same.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

This is amazing. The switch from 3/4g is so fast and stable for once. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I definitely notice better signal on my end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

My signal sucks and always has at my house mostly. I'M in central florida.
I wish there was something different I could do, my wife has a fascinate and usually has 2-3 bars where as you can see I have none. Ive tried 4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3, and this new mix match one. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like. I have only been at one location but I can toggle MUCH faster between wifi/3G/LTE than I could before.

Bravo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

welp im giving it a try! I will know for sure how it is tomorrow, when i get to work!


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

How can I not try this? My 3g 4g handshake is TERRIBLE. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Guessing this won't help weak 3g signal? I don't have 4g anywhere locally, but 3g is noticably worse than any of the other VZW phones I've had. Not the reorting of the signal, but 1x where I always had 3g on my DX.


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

just flashed over 4.0.3 radios with no problem. Seemed to install quickly when compared to initially flashing the 4.0.3 radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

mcbrocker said:


> My signal sucks and always has at my house mostly. I'M in central florida.
> I wish there was something different I could do, my wife has a fascinate and usually has 2-3 bars where as you can see I have none. Ive tried 4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3, and this new mix match one.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You do know other phones exaggerate signal strength right? This was discovered a few weeks ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

chubbrock said:


> just flashed over 4.0.3 radios with no problem. Seemed to install quickly when compared to initially flashing the 4.0.3 radios.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for testing. Will flash when I get home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Probably going to flash this, but I was just wondering if this improves the 3g/4g drops that our phones are prone to? I seem to completely lose data connection anywhere from 2-8 times per day and it takes like 5 minutes before my phone reconnects.


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

Just flashed it over the 4.0.3 radio. Took a while during the flash, but so far so good. Def switching from 3g to 4g much faster than before. Gotta play around with it more to come to a conclusion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kbizz (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope it works! I am in Framingham, Ma and will report back.


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

9wire said:


> Guessing this won't help weak 3g signal? I don't have 4g anywhere locally, but 3g is noticably worse than any of the other VZW phones I've had. Not the reorting of the signal, but 1x where I always had 3g on my DX.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

The zip contains the 4.02 3G radios and the 4.03 4G radios. Whether or not it will help you depends on what radios you are on. I was not having much luck with the 4.03 3G radios so I am giving it a shot.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

does this improve handoff compare to pure 4.0.3? Also what hw version you guys on, .09 or .10? I was reading on xda that .10 benefits from 4.0.3 radios much more than .09


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> does this improve handoff compare to pure 4.0.3? Also what hw version you guys on, .09 or .10? I was reading on xda that .10 benefits from 4.0.3 radios much more than .09


I'm on 9. Also running cm9

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

samsuck said:


> does this improve handoff compare to pure 4.0.3? Also what hw version you guys on, .09 or .10? I was reading on xda that .10 benefits from 4.0.3 radios much more than .09


Im sure a survey could be done and just when you think you see that .09 seem to benefit more.. you`ll suddenly see that it wont matter, because the networks constantly changing. Like I said in my post, you need to try for your self. Your risk is no more then you flashing 4.0.3









*Theidoctor* Thanks for posting this here.. havent been to rootz in awhile.


----------



## Mikes3000 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok semi-objective test. I used a timer to time the handoff between 4g and 3G. Timer was stopped when the data symbol turned blue. AOKP LTE toggle used. repeated these tests about 5 times with both pure 4.0.3 radios and this hybrid radio flash. I am in a really strong signal area (3 to 4 bars solid).

Pure 4.0.3 radios: 4g to 3g = 1 min. 50 secs. 3g to 4g = 50 secs.

Hybrid radios: 4g to 3g = 25 to 50 secs. 3g to 4g = 20 to 40 secs.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

semi semi objective test just on 4.0.3 radios. I'm in an area with pretty poor service according to the phone 1-2 bars on 3g and 4g. 3g speeds about .5 of MBps and 4g speeds of 6-7 MBps. used stop watch waited for symbol to turn blue

did this 4 times

4g to 3g = 35-40 secs
3g to 4g = 10-20 secs

my guess is the 4g to 3g takes so long to turn blue because even though it connects very fast (gray 3g displayed) because of the slow speed it takes a long time to log into google services.

i'm not gonna try the hybrid at this time.


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

I've used this through the day went in and out of 3g to 4g areas and I will say it does change between the 2 very quickly so I will stay with this till something new comes out. Thank You for this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

ready5, thanks so much for these radios and the detailed explanation. i'm just very spooked about radios because a day after I flashed my 4.0.3 ones the 3g on my phone wouldn't connect. this continued for about 6 hours. this was not one of the days of the blackouts. i waited a long timne before flashing the 4.0.3 to make sure people weren't having problems. anyway, the problem somehow resolved itself. i didn't flash anything, but tried many many reboots and airplane modes and it didn't seem to help. so now it's been running good for a month or so, like i said, i'm spooked to play with radios again. Though I would like to get better reception as I feel my reception sucks and the speeds are really low. But i've not had any data outages, dropped calls etc...though it does go to 3g sometimes when i'd like it to stay at 4g and I know it could.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

the handoff was seamless with these. others would not connect up to 4g or back down with out atlease 2-3 mins with out data.


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble w the download? My dl failed 5 times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

creaky24 said:


> Anyone else having trouble w the download? My dl failed 5 times.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


if you're on your phone, try a different browser like dolphin HD


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

JuSt wanted to report this combo is terrible in my neck of the woods. (central PA) Thanks anyways OP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

mistermojorizin said:


> semi semi objective test just on 4.0.3 radios. I'm in an area with pretty poor service according to the phone 1-2 bars on 3g and 4g. 3g speeds about .5 of MBps and 4g speeds of 6-7 MBps. used stop watch waited for symbol to turn blue
> 
> did this 4 times
> 
> ...


You can try it and then go back to 4.0.3 thats the beauty of flashing in CWM


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

TheRealBeesley said:


> JuSt wanted to report this combo is terrible in my neck of the woods. (central PA) Thanks anyways OP!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


NP. Did you try giving it a few reboots and a batt pull? I had weird performance for a day or so, then it seemed to take.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

ready5 said:


> ready5, thanks so much for these radios and the detailed explanation. i'm just very spooked about radios because a day after I flashed my 4.0.3 ones the 3g on my phone wouldn't connect. this continued for about 6 hours. this was not one of the days of the blackouts. i waited a long timne before flashing the 4.0.3 to make sure people weren't having problems. anyway, the problem somehow resolved itself. i didn't flash anything, but tried many many reboots and airplane modes and it didn't seem to help. so now it's been running good for a month or so, like i said, i'm spooked to play with radios again. Though I would like to get better reception as I feel my reception sucks and the speeds are really low. But i've not had any data outages, dropped calls etc...though it does go to 3g sometimes when i'd like it to stay at 4g and I know it could.


i know it's probably unreasonable, but you know how one bad experience can sour things. i'm probably gonna wait and see how a bunch of people do with this before jumping in.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had the radios since this morning and I agree the switch offs are smoother and it could be in my head but reception looks better too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

ready5 said:


> NP. Did you try giving it a few reboots and a batt pull? I had weird performance for a day or so, then it seemed to take.


OK I'll give that a shot, thanks again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I was at a bar tonight where normally the 3g/4g handoff would be unbearable to the point where I absolutely had to turn off 4g.

No problems with this radio! Switched back and forth fine. I'm very happy...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Those of you talking about .09 and .10 hardware...what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Those of you talking about .09 and .10 hardware...what the hell are you talking about?


this isnt hardware related... Im guessing that has to do with newer galaxy nexus phones.... But to check that, i think you can reboot into the bootloader and then it will tell you if you have 09 or 10.

This thread combines radios from 4.0.3 and 4.0.2.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

theidoctor said:


> this isnt hardware related... Im guessing that has to do with newer galaxy nexus phones.... But to check that, i think you can reboot into the bootloader and then it will tell you if you have 09 or 10.
> 
> This thread combines radios from 4.0.3 and 4.0.2.


Oh ok cool. Mine is 09. Not sure what effect it would have on anything


----------



## ænyoc (Jan 5, 2012)

This is the bootloader version. If you load 4.0.1 bootloader from the "return my nexus to stock" thread, it changes to .08, 4.0.2 is .09 and if you get the 4.0.3 cdma/lte/bootloader package off xda, it changes to .10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ænyoc said:


> This is the bootloader version. If you load 4.0.1 bootloader from the "return my nexus to stock" thread, it changes to .08, 4.0.2 is .09 and if you get the 4.0.3 cdma/lte/bootloader package off xda, it changes to .10 Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sorry this is inaccurate. I have the .03 bootloaders (KL01 or something like that) and am still on .09 baseband. Pretty sure this is hardware revision related.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

So i flashed this last night and im seeing a much better hand off for me. thanks for this!


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

ænyoc said:


> This is the bootloader version. If you load 4.0.1 bootloader from the "return my nexus to stock" thread, it changes to .08, 4.0.2 is .09 and if you get the 4.0.3 cdma/lte/bootloader package off xda, it changes to .10
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Does flashing a new bootloader do any thing productive?


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Does flashing a new bootloader do any thing productive?


This does not flash a new boot loader. This just flashes a combination of the new lte radio and older cdma radio.

Most people have reported switching between 3g and lte is faster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmypop13 (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you! I've been on the 4.0.2 radios bc the 3g radio was crap on the 4.0.3 radios. I even asked if I could mix radios like this and just got a maybe. I'm so glad you did this! I've been wanting this combo for weeks. Thanks!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Do I have to flash this zip to get them to work together properly? Or can I grab a zip from the other radio thread just for the EK05, seeing as I already have EK04?


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

I flashed this zip over the 4.0.3 radios without issue. Also, as others are saying, the 3G/4G hand offs are much improved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

since nandroid doesn't backup the radios, is there a way to backup the phone completely, just an image that can be restored that includes everything ?


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

I what to say Thank You again for this, I noticed today that when I was in a 4g area the switch off was like 1/2 a second or 1 second that was by far the quickest its switched and when on 3g I had better signal then before this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## benmgp (Jan 16, 2012)

The switch off is better now for me. The radios still suck in general though. Stock, leaked, whatever. I travel back and forth to Tijuana on a daily basis and my Thunderbolt would get 3g/4g in a lot of area near the border. Ever since I got the Gnex, I cannot get any consistent connection until I cross back over. Usually I can surf the web while sitting in line. Not anymore. =/


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like the download link was removed...


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

Saw the link removed as well. It would have been nice to know why . . .


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

works better, thanks


----------



## Jman420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Um.... kinda pissed the download link is removed with no explanation... not cool since there doesn't seem to be any negative feedback in 8 pages of posts.

Super weak...


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Jman420 said:


> Um.... kinda pissed the download link is removed with no explanation... not cool since there doesn't seem to be any negative feedback in 8 pages of posts.
> 
> Super weak...


The link was still at XDA when I checked a while ago.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Link? Why is the link gone?


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Link? Why is the link gone?


Since I flashed these radios I would like to know why too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Delete


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

I reposted outside of this post. Used Razorsloves package. Nex page is up with NO SPACES to fix the CWM flashing issues.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16791-radio-hybrid-vzw-ek5-cdma402ek4-lte403-admin-merge-please/


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

ChickenTuna said:


> Not much of a difference for me, i've been getting 1 bar of 4G inside the house so far


Read the thread.. its to help change handoff of 3g->4g ... not magically increase your bars.


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

samsuck said:


> Unfortunately I had to flash back. While the hand offs are superb. I can never get lower than 83dbm for my LTE signal on the 4.0.3 radio. On the 4.0.2 LTE radio, I can get 75 dbm.


dbm's that your reading.... you realize are CDMA tower readings ... not LTE right? If thats the case for you... I can make a package of the reverse then.... 4.0.2 LTE radio and 4.0.3 CDMA........


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

ready5 said:


> dbm's that your reading.... you realize are CDMA tower readings ... not LTE right? If thats the case for you... I can make a package of the reverse then.... 4.0.2 LTE radio and 4.0.3 CDMA........


i thought the gnex actually does show the lte strength, unlike other 4g phones


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

The Files have been deleted??


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

PhoenixPath said:


> The Files have been deleted??


? Just tested. Looks ok to me?


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

I need a radio that will give me at least half decent 3G coverage, let alone 4G, lol. I might keep this on my phone for this weekend just incase cause i'll be in vegas and i'm sure they'll have 4G there. Are these the CWM flashable ones?


----------

